# rocket Giotto R lever malfunction



## Adi (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi!

The lever on my Rocket Giotto R fails to stay up right while brewing (slowly sliding down until it shuts off completely).

Any suggestions?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum @Adi

Can you add a few more details such as how old your machine is, how long you've owned it, and possible share a video with the fault? To add a vid you would send it to YT then share the link here.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi @Adi

Have you removed the lever assembly for inspection?

As @MildredM has suggested, a few more details about age and service history of the machine, along with a video, might help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From your very limited description I would say that the E 61 head needs a service, possibly a broken spring.


----------

